# FR: ne pas en croire ses yeux



## Puellam audiam

Bon soir!

Le spectacle est magnifique, vous verrez, vous n'*en* croirez pas vos yeux!

Pouquoi "en"? 

Merci de votre attention!


----------



## FranParis

C'est une particule d'emphase, pour donner plus de force à la phrase.


----------



## Calamitytess

Le "en" français est très difficile. Ici, il remplace le mot "spectacle" qui est loin en arrière dans la phrase et qu'il faut donc rappeler au lecteur pour une meilleur compréhension. (Vous ne croirez pas vos yeux de quoi ? du spectacle. Mais pour ne pas répéter "spectacle" on met "en")
Autre exemple : "J'ai vu un bijou magnifique, j'en ai très envie" ("en" mis pour "bijou")


----------



## Calamitytess

Ce n'est nullement emphatique. On ne pourrait pas construire la phrase autrement. Dire " l_e spectacle est magnifique, vous ne croirez pas vos yeux"_, serait incorrect. L'emphase est une exagération pompeuse...Ici, ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## broglet

Puellam audiam said:


> Le spectacle est magnifique, vous verrez, vous n'*en* croirez pas vos yeux!


You will hardly believe your eyes [when you see it]

"en" replaces "when you see it"

Neither is essential because both are implied


----------



## zazap

[…]

Dans ce cas-ci, je dirais que c'est une expression idiomatique, tout simplement.


----------



## valy822

J'aurais répondu comme calamitytess même si je ne suis pas française.


----------



## Paf le chien

Tada ! Définition (du verbe CROIRE) :*
...
En croire* (_en_ explétif).  Croire sur un sujet déterminé.
...

So the final answer is... both are right !

So "en" is the "sujet determiné" (a noun : Calamitytess explanations) and is _also_ "explétif" (give emphasis) like FranParis said.

In one word : "en croire" is idiomatic for "croire" !

And I agree with Calamitytess : "en" is very, very, very confusing, even for natives...


----------



## Calamitintin

Bilan : apprenez l'expression toute faite "en croire ses yeux (ou ses oreilles)"


----------



## Paf le chien

Calamitintin said:


> Bilan : apprenez l'expression toute faite "en croire ses yeux (ou ses oreilles)"


Excellente idée


----------



## Calamitytess

Les expressions idiomatiques à savoir par coeur : "en croire ses yeux, en croire ses oreilles) de Calamitintin. Simple et efficace, bravo, respect.


----------



## Calamitytess

broglet said:


> Souvent ils remplacent plus que les noms! On ne dirait jamais "Le spectacle est magnifique, vous ne croirez pas le spectacle vos yeux". C'est un peu plus compliqué!



Effectivement cette phrase, ainsi construite, n'est pas correcte. Mais "en" est bien mis pour "spectacle". Oui un "pro-nom" remplace un nom. Quelque fois, ce nom est implicite ou dans la phrase précédente (ex : _"Non, merci, je n'en veux pas."  _Je ne veux pas de pain, de sel....ou encore "_Ne m'en veux pas !"_. ie, de cette action, de cette idée....


----------



## broglet

I have the feeling that the "en" refers to more than "le spectacle". In English you might say "The show is fantastic; _when you see it_ you will hardly believe your eyes". The 'en' seems to be the equivalent of the whole phrase "when you see it" and not just the word "it".


----------



## amiyumi

Hi, I was wondering why i've seen this and what the significance of it is.

"Je n'en crois pas mes yeux"

"J'en ai marre de.."

"J'en vois de toutes les couleurs"

Just wondering why it's placed there.

- Thanks


----------



## geostan

[…] The _en_ in this case has no translatable meaning. It is simply part of an idiomatic expression. If it were not present, the rest of the expression would make no sense.

Cheers!


----------



## Pinairun

Je n'en crois pas mes yeux". =  I can't believe what I'm seeing.
"J'en ai marre de..."  =  I'm fed up of...
"J'en vois de toutes les couleurs" = They put me through the mill.

Sorry, Geostan is quite right, but  if we know what "en" is, it's easier to get an idea.

Cheers!


----------

